# Windows10 and NVIDIA graphics



## Rod47 (Nov 11, 2015)

Since a clean install of W10 have been unable to get my gt540m graphics card to link to Photoshop Elements or Cyberlink. They will both work with my integrated card but slowly. I have reinstalled the drivers from scratch but I wonder if they are incompatible in some way. Nothing I can see on NVIDIA or Windows forums helps. Help please!
Rod


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M drivers for Windows 64-bit

NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M drivers for Windows 32-bit


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *NVIDIA GeForce 358.91 (10.18.13.5891)* driver works fine in Windows 10.
I updated to it earlier today in my Windows 10 computer.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

If I remember correct, you can go into NVIDIA's control panel and set a particular GPU for whatever program. The default is "Auto-Select" which tends to lean more on the integrated GPU.
_NVIDIA Control Panel → Manage Settings → Program settings. _


----------



## Rod47 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks folks for all the help. I now at least have Photoshop usable but can get nowhere with Cyberlink. Heyho perhaps I'll just stop making videos!


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

When a program refuses to run in Windows 10, first check to see if a newer version of the program is available. If you already have the latest version available, then next try the "Run this program in compatibility mode for:" option in the Properties dialog box.


----------

